# Need Help, fish losing scales



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello,
For approx 3 years now I have had these 3 fish in my Aquarium. I was told they were Koi when I got them, but they never developed any color. I have been feeding them Tetra Goldfish Crisps and have remained healthy until recently when I added some more fish to the aquarium. My tank is 50 to 60 gallons. I have a large pond in my back yard and thought it would be fun to fish a couple of Blue Gill out of there and add them to the aquarium. I also added 4 small (6-8 inch) channel catfish. I switched the food to medium cichlid pellets (something the Blue Gill and Catfish would eat), and noticed that the Koi started to develop some orange/red color and thought it was natural until this evening when I noticed they were starting to lose some scale, and the fins look deteriorated. A week ago I did test the water, ammonia level was very low, but nitrite level was 1ppm, probably because I added too many fish at once. Since then I did a PWC and added some stress zyme, and did some more research on how to cycle the tank properly, and corrected some mistakes that I have been making, but I am afraid that the damage is already done. I have already moved the Koi to a QT tank, but I don't know what else to do. All fish are feeding normal and acting normal, and no fatalities yet. My questions are:
1) Do I medicate the Koi, and with what?
2) One of the two Blue Gil seems to be developing the same scale loss, but very minor, should I throw it back in the pond, or will it affect the other fish in there? The pond is 1/4 acre and loaded with fish. The pond water is good.
3) How do I treat the main tank? There are 2 Blue Gill, one developing symptoms, and 3 channel cats now, all appear healthy.

Thanks for any help. I hate to learn things this way, but maybe I can remedy the situation.
I can post images until I have made five posts, so I hope no one minds that I bump my post an extra 4 times


----------



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

2nd bump


----------



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

3rd bump


----------



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

Last bump


----------



## jamey (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok Here's a picture of the worst one


----------

